# Carpeting plant?



## sarah1031 (Jun 30, 2006)

What would be recommended for a carpeting plant? Please include an details for the plant you recomend and how long it would take to cover the bottom of a 75 gallon. Also, if anyone knows where to get it would be great. 
I am really going for a carpeting plant... like the one covering the bottom of this tank: 








But i have no idea what that one is called.


----------



## rcomeau (Apr 23, 2006)

My beginner's opinion is that it might be glosso. Here is a link to ground cover at aquariumplants.com.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

That looks like riccia, which must be attached to something. Here's a great site for how to do it: http://www.aquariaplants.com/plantingtips.htm It requires very high light and CO2.


----------



## sarah1031 (Jun 30, 2006)

That is a brilliant idea... haha. Im pretty sure your right about it being riccia, and if not, oh well Riccia is great too.. lol
Thank you.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Riccia is a PITA from planting to growth. It has no roots and must be tied down. Try glosso or even better hc. Aquatic clover, dwarf sag and dwarf hairgrass are also options.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yup, I tried riccia and all it did was make a mess. Tried glosso but unless you have very high light and CO2 (mine wasn't high enough), it doesn't carpet but grows tall. Personally I prefer dwarf sag. Love watching the various fish play limbo with it.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

I would go for HC in a 75 gallon. It would probably take the longest to make a carpet out of all that were mentioned... but thats the reason why i would pick it. A lot of the carpeting plants are fast growers and become a PITA as far as maintenance. I have glosso in a 10 gallon and i let it get overgrown because i got lazy for a week. Now it doesn't look so good.

The next thing i would try is micro sword if HC isn't an option.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm pulling out all my E. tenellus (dwarf chain sword) for the same reason. I would love to go HC but planting it is a real pain also and I dont want to sped 3-5 hrs planting it. Might go with dwarf hairgrass this time in my 75.


----------



## sarah1031 (Jun 30, 2006)

I have also been looking at pellia (Monosolenium tenerum). I just seems to be impossible to find... (like everything else I want) 
Anyone know where to get it?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Nope but if you find some that's affordable, please let me know. I've been searching for a long time for some.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Easy plant to find (though not a lot of plant keepers no the true name as it has recently be renamed). YOu can find it here............................
http://www.aquatic-store.com/
Marcus is great to work with.


----------



## sarah1031 (Jun 30, 2006)

Awesome, thanx


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

You missed the "affordable" part.


----------



## ksb (Feb 14, 2006)

Newbie question but what's HC?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

HC is Hemianthus callitrichoides....like this picture.

Simpte, I'm glad to see you recommend aquatic-store. I have been thinking about ordering from them but hadn't heard any feedback on them.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh... I just killed some of that stuff *cry* I definitely don't have a green thumb.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I've found that HC is somewhat difficult to grow.


----------



## sarah1031 (Jun 30, 2006)

Affordable and aquariums don't really like to go together unfourtunatly.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Heheh, tell me about it. Can't tell you how many plants I've ordered online, only to have to throw them away because they died shortly after I planted them.  Hubby says no more planted tanks for awhile, we can't afford it. So I'll just have to deal with the 6 planted ones I have that are still doing nicely.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

I think HC needs fairly high light and CO2 to thrive. I ordered some off Aquabid once, but bidded before I saw how much the fast shipping was (overseas dealer)...my stupid mistake...so I only paid for regular shipping which took over a week and of course the HC was dead. Also the guy wanted a signature and I didn't realize that so it took 3 days for me to get it while it sat at my post office. I haven't been brave enough to order any more...plus I don't have high light or CO2 so it probably wouldn't grow.

Sarah, have you decided on a carpet plant yet?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Agreed. Affordable and planted tanks dont go together. My last plant order had a plant that was $14.00 a stem. I ordered 6 of them. A good sized riccia amt can run $50.00. There are some cheaper plants but I've had all those already. Moving on to more exotic plants. And yes hc does require co2 and high(er) light but its not as demanding as most people think.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I'd sorely love to have some A.nana "petite" but there's no way I can afford even enough for a 2.5 gallon at $8-10 for each quarter size piece. *sigh* Powerball, time to win!


----------



## sarah1031 (Jun 30, 2006)

Probably get pellia and riccia and try them both at and see what happens. As soon as my hubby gets over the fact of how much it is going to be to set up this tank to begin with. LOL I guess me and boxermom are in the same area here. I hate money.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

I don't use the word affordable with planted tanks either. I need to buy more plants for my 55g, but the order will be atleast $50 for just some crypts, moss, java ferns, and some anubias...plus maybe a couple more plants. I need to buy equipment for the new 38g though....so I have to decide what to buy. The plant order for my 55g initially was over $100 and that wasn't even enough. Definitely not affordable...especially for a student with a part time job. I need 2 jobs for this hobby!

I would also love some nana petite Boxermom, but I can't afford $8 each either...and they are so small, so you'd need atleast 4 or 5 of them to make a good bunch...geez.


----------

